# Feather mites, pig oil and sulphur??



## allthatjazz (2 September 2013)

Just wanted some advice about using pig oil and sulphur for feather mites. I've used it before and not had any problem however I'm reading different reports from people about it causing injury etc. So I'd like to know if people have found it effective as a remedy for killing off mites and then keeping them at bay before I go down the frontline or injections route. Also, someone pointed out that if a horse is riffing and you apply pig oil and sulphur and they continue to riff will the pig oil make them ill as they're sure to ingest some??? Any help, advice or alternative treatments would be much appreciated


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 September 2013)

I'd read about it on here so used it for my traddie boy. I didn't know what lethal stuff it could be, so didn't patch test first and slathered the stuff on. Within 10 minutes he'd come up very hot and pink all round his legs where I'd done it. He's got pink skin and white hair, so very easy to see. 

I'd never ever use it again; I do worry when I see people on HHO blithely recommending it.


----------



## kathantoinette (2 September 2013)

I use it with no problem.  It does the job of stopping the feet stamping, so presumably is killing the mites.  I use it about every 8 weeks or so.  I did a small test patch first - wouldn't blather anything like that over my horses skin without testing first - I suppose they are all different and like us humans some with have reactions to certain chemicals and others no bother.


----------



## Skipadeedooda (3 September 2013)

I've used it on my 3 to prevent mud fever and on another I was looking after who had mites. It worked really well but I did patch test first. If it works for your horse then I would continue to use it. I have seen it recommended on here numerous times but I wouldn't say anyone blithely recommends it, all threads I've seen people emphasise the need to patch test. Some horses react badly and some don't. It's not for everyone but has been a godsend to my lot.


----------



## FairyLights (3 September 2013)

What is riffing please? re leg mites. I am just aweiting the vet to come and inject mine with dectosect. have cleaned out his stable and cleaned it with jeyes fluid. Have also clipped out his legs.


----------



## FairyLights (3 September 2013)

Horsesforever1 said:



			What is riffing please? re leg mites. I am just aweiting the vet to come and inject mine with dectosect. have cleaned out his stable and cleaned it with jeyes fluid. Have also clipped out his legs.
		
Click to expand...

UPDATE vet advice was to wash with SELEEN shampoo twice then repeat in 3 to 5 days and then again in 3 to 5 days, Horse didnt require the injection as not bad enough . Also to wash grooming things with vikon s and clean out whole stable with jeyes fluid solution inc walls and inside roof. hope this helps someone.


----------



## kathantoinette (3 September 2013)

Horsesforever1 said:



			What is riffing please? re leg mites. I am just aweiting the vet to come and inject mine with dectosect. have cleaned out his stable and cleaned it with jeyes fluid. Have also clipped out his legs.
		
Click to expand...

I'd not heard this before - I'm guessing its when they nibble at their feathers with their teeth - I could be wrong though!!


----------

